# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από Ηράκλειο [Historical photos of Heraklion]

## Παναγιώτης

Δύο παλιές καρτ ποστάλ από επιζωγραφισμένες ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες.

Το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου τη δεκαετία του '50.
Hrakleio-2jpg.jpg

Και για όσους αναρωτιούνται  που είναι ο Κούλες

Hrakleio-1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Δύο παλιές καρτ ποστάλ από επιζωγραφισμένες ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου τη δεκαετία του '50.
> Hrakleio-2jpg.jpg
> 
> Και για όσους αναρωτιούνται  που είναι ο Κούλες
> 
> Hrakleio-1.jpg



Να υποθεσω οτι το Τυπαλδοπλοιο ειναι το Αιγαιον...?

----------


## Ellinis

Mάλλον ναι, το Αγγέλικα δεν νομίζω να είχε ποτέ λευκό σκαρί, ενώ το Mediterranean είχε διαφορετικό φουγάρο.

----------


## esperos

Και εγώ λέω ότι είναι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ενώ δεξιά είναι το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a first photo of Herakleion from the early 1950sHerakleion .jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Here is a first photo of Herakleion from the early 1950sHerakleion .jpg


Η φωτογραφία γράφει: "_Μία άποψις από το τείχος"_ . Αυτό το στοιχείο, δηλαδή η διατήρηση μεγάλου μέρους των τειχών της παλιάς πόλης ακόμα και σήμερα, είναι ένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά που μου αρέσουν πολύ σε αυτή την πόλη!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η φωτογραφία γράφει: "_Μία άποψις από το τείχος"_ . Αυτό το στοιχείο, δηλαδή η διατήρηση μεγάλου μέρους των τειχών της παλιάς πόλης ακόμα και σήμερα, είναι ένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά που μου αρέσουν πολύ σε αυτή την πόλη!


Regrettably I have never visited Crete, so this detail did not stick with me. Thanks. For the record, I have another 800 postcards and pictures but I think the administrators will kick me out of the forum. So, I will concentrate on the most relevant...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In the Web site of Wolfgang Kistler, a German who lived a significant portion of his life in Crete, there is a 1965 picture of Herakleion http://www.wkistler.de/more2/Heraklion65_2a65.html  with many unidentified ships. Can anyone recognize them? :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Tα πιο κοντινά άσπρα σκαριά είναι ρυμουλκά του Μάτσα. 
Το άσπρο σκαρί στο βάθος με το κίτρινο φουγάρο μήπως είναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ

----------


## marioskef

> In the Web site of Wolfgang Kistler, a German who lived a significant portion of his life in Crete, there is a 1965 picture of Herakleion http://www.wkistler.de/more2/Heraklion65_2a65.html  with many unidentified ships. Can anyone recognize them?


Μια βοήθεια παιδιά, ξέρω οτι η φωτογραφία είναι του 65 οπότε το τοπίο έχει αλλάξει αρκετά, αλλά αυτή η φωτογραφία ποιο σημείο το Ηρακλείο δείχνει. Εκτός κι αν είναι reversed (mirror) δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μια βοήθεια παιδιά, ξέρω οτι η φωτογραφία είναι του 65 οπότε το τοπίο έχει αλλάξει αρκετά, αλλά αυτή η φωτογραφία ποιο σημείο το Ηρακλείο δείχνει. Εκτός κι αν είναι reversed (mirror) δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη


 φιλε μου χωρις να ειμαι και σιγουρος νομιζω οτι αυτη η φωτο δεν ειναι απο το ηρακλειο..πρεπει να εχει γινει καποιο λαθος!με πασα επιφυλαξη παντα! :Wink:

----------


## esperos

> In the Web site of Wolfgang Kistler, a German who lived a significant portion of his life in Crete, there is a 1965 picture of Herakleion http://www.wkistler.de/more2/Heraklion65_2a65.html with many unidentified ships. Can anyone recognize them?


Aυτή  η  φωτογραφία  δεν  μπορεί  να  είναι  από  το  Ηράκλειο  με  τόσα  πολλά  ρυμουλκά  μαζεμένα  του  Μάτσα.  Είναι  Πειραιάς  Ακτή  Ξαβερίου  και  ντόκ  ξυλείας.

----------


## Ellinis

To κρουαζιερόπλοιο ATLANTIS της Royal Mail Line, στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Πίσω από το φουγάρο του φαίνεται και ένα μικρό επιβατηγό που μπαίνει στο λιμάνι.

Από το ηλεκτρονικο αρχείο του περιοδικού Life.
Atlantis at heraklio.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> To κρουαζιερόπλοιο ATLANTIS της Royal Mail Line, στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Πίσω από το φουγάρο του φαίνεται και ένα μικρό επιβατηγό που μπαίνει στο λιμάνι.
> 
> Από το ηλεκτρονικο αρχείο του περιοδικού Life.
> Atlantis at heraklio.jpg


To πλοιο αυτο ειχε κατασκευαστει το 1913 ως Andes για την γραμμη Southampton-River Plate, στο Harland & Wolff. Atlantis μετονομαστηκε το 1930 μετασκευαστηκε σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο, γιατι η κινηση ειχε αρχισει να πεφτει (το 1926-1927, ειχαν μπει στη γραμμη και τα 2 μεγαλυτερα πλοια Asturias & Alcantara). Ως κρουαζιεροπλοιο, επισκεφτηκε τη Βαλτικη, Νορβηγικα φιορδ, Μεσογειο, Δυτικες Ινδιες, Ν. Αμερικη, Ν. Αφρικη, και Ειρηνικο Ωκεανο. Μετα το πολεμο (κατα τη διαρκεια του οποιου μετατραπηγε σε νοσοκομειακο πλοιο-HM Hospital Ship No. 33), το 1948 ναυλωθηκε για ταξιδια απο Αυστραλια για Νεα Ζηλανδια. Το 1952, πηγε για παλιοσιδερα στο Faslane. H φωτο ειναι βγαλμενη απο το 1930 μεχρι το 1939, οποτε και μετατραπηκε σε νοσοκομειακο, για τις αναγκες του πολεμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Herakleion in 1908 or so. During the period of direct occupation of the island by the Great Powers (1898-1908), Herakleion, known as Candia, was part of the British zone. At that time the city was renamed "Heraklion".

Herakleion.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Δύο κάρτες από το Ηράκλειο. Όπως βλέπετε στην πρώτη, το Ηράκλειο είχε σιδηρόδρομο. Βέβαια μόνο για την κατασκευή του λιμανιού:


Hrakleio_001.jpg

Hrakleio_002.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

An unknown beached ship in the harbor of Herakleion in 1901. This is a real photo, not a doctored one!

U.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph from *Herakleion* in 1903. _Ellinis_, what's the name of this two-funneled ship?

Candia 1903.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τα χρώματα και το σουλούπι του, θα τολμούσα να πω κάποιο υπερωκεάνειο της P&O.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aπό τα χρώματα και το σουλούπι του, θα τολμούσα να πω κάποιο υπερωκεάνειο της P&O.



Εχεις απολυτο δικιο!  Εδω παραθετω μερικες απο τις καρτ ποσταλ της Simplon  http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/PO_Liners1.html.  Πολλα πλοια μοιαζουν σ' αυτο το πλοιο στο λιμανι.

Επι τη ευκαιρια, το Royal Dublin Fusiliers ηταν ενα Βρεττανικο εκστρατευτικο σωμα που φαινεται οτι προσπαθησε να επιβαλλει την ταξη στο Ηρακλειο μετα απο την σφαγη περιπου χιλιων Χριστιανων το τελος του 1902 και τις αρχες του 1903. Δυστυχως η ιστορια δεν αναφερει πια ηταν τα πλοια μεταφορας οπλιτων απο την εταιρεια  Peninsular & Orient (P&O) ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βρηκα στην συλλογη μου αυτη την φωτογραφια απο το 1897!!!!! Δεν θυμουμαι πως και που την βρηκα
Candia.jpg

----------


## Μιχάλης56

> To κρουαζιερόπλοιο ATLANTIS της Royal Mail Line, στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Πίσω από το φουγάρο του φαίνεται και ένα μικρό επιβατηγό που μπαίνει στο λιμάνι.
> 
> Από το ηλεκτρονικο αρχείο του περιοδικού Life.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49243


Το λιμάνι αυτό δεν είναι του Ηρακλείου. Πρέπει να έχει γίνει λάθος καταχώρηση στο περιοδικό Life.

----------


## Ellinis

Tώρα που το λές, περισσότερο για Μάλτα μου κάνει...

----------


## gtogias

Το Αιγαίον των Τυπάλδων στο Ηράκλειο (από καρτ ποστάλ):

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59143

Και μια καρτ ποστάλ του Ηρακλείου από τα ανέμελα(?) seventies:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98669

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη καρτποσταλ απο τον φιλο gtogias,  και το F/B Μινως   δεσποζει στο λιμανι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια καρτποσταλ του Ηρακλειου *με ενα ωραιο πλοιο*. Ποιο ειναι;

Heraklio.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Παλια καρτποσταλ του Ηρακλειου *με ενα ωραιο πλοιο*. Ποιο ειναι;
> 
> Heraklio.jpg


_Nicholas ειναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ πρωην ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Nicholas ειναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ πρωην ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ_


Το λες βρε παιδι νου! Το avatar μου και δεν μπορεσα να το αναγνωρισω; Ντροπη μου!

----------


## dimixint

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες.Εχω και εγω καποιες παλιες φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι του Ηρακλειου,κυριως καρτποσταλ και θα τις ανεβασω συντομα.

----------


## dimixint

Μια φωτογραφια απ τα τελη του 19ου αιωνα









Διακρινεται και ο μικρος Κουλες οπου δεν υπαρχει σημερα

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Ο βομβαρδισμός του Ηρακλείου από τη Γερμανική αεροπορία το 1941, σε ελαιογραφία του Μπότη Θαλασσινού

Ηράκλειο 1941.jpg

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Η παραλιακή οδός του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου στο ύψος των Νεωρίων και του Ενετικού λιμανιού το *1968.*
Στο βάθος διακρίνεται η πλώρη του *''Μίνως.''*

Λιμάνι 1968.jpg
Φώτο Μ. Ναλετάκης

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Κατασκευή πολυβολείου για την προστασία του Λιμανιού του* Ηρακλείου,* κατά τη Γερμανική κατοχή, στη θέση *Τρυπητή.
*Στο σημείο που βρίσκονται οι βάρκες τραβηγμένες στην παραλία, βρίσκεται σήμερα η κεντρική πύλη.
1941 Κατασκευή Γερμαν.jpg



Σκάλα του λιμανιού και λεμβούχοι κατά τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα.

λιμάνι Ηρακλείου 1900.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεπτομέρεια από παλιά καρτ ποστάλ, από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου σε άγνωστη χρονολογία.

Heraclion.jpg

Διακρίνεται το μικρό πλοίο _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ_, στο οποίο έχουμε ξανααναφερθεί _εδώ_ και _εδώ_. Σε αυτή την καρτ ποστάλ, λογικά βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση (φωτογραφημένο όμως από την μεριά της θάλασσας) στην οποία το έχουμε δει και _σε αυτή_ την καρτ ποστάλ.

Για τον φίλο μου τον _Εμμανουήλ (emmpapad)_.

----------


## renetoes

Το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ σε ένα ταξίδι με προορισμό τη Ρόδο.

img121.jpg


ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ, Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ, καλοκαίρι 1993.

img122.jpg

img124.jpg 

Απρίλιος 1993

Το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και το ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ ένα πρωινό του Ιουνίου του 1993.

img125.jpg

Το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ένα πρωινό του Ιουνίου του 1993.



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169297

Το ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ και το ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ.

img127.jpg

Καλοκαίρι 1993

img129.jpg

Το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ, ενώ το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ έχει ήδη αναχωρήσει για Θεσσαλονίκη.

img130.jpg

Καλοκαίρι 1993, το ΠΡΙΝΣΕΣΑ ΑΜΟΡΟΣΑ.

img131.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικο και απιστευτο αρχειο renetoes!

----------


## renetoes

> Μοναδικο και απιστευτο αρχειο renetoes!


Ευχαριστώ. Έχω και πολλές άλλες φωτογραφίες, θα τις δούμε εν καιρώ.

----------


## renetoes

Ένα βράδυ του Ιουνίου του 1993, το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ετοιμάζεται για απόπλου (ήταν  δρομολογημένο τότε στη γραμμή Ιταλίας - Ελλάδας - Τουρκίας), ενώ  καταπλέει από τη Σαντορίνη το (μετέπειτα) MINOAN PRINCE. Τότε που τα πλοία άναβαν ακόμα καθημερινά τις γιρλάντες...


img166.jpg

----------


## renetoes

16 Αυγούστου 2005, το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ερχόμενο από Ρόδο.


img171.jpg

----------


## renetoes

img191.jpg  31 Αυγούστου 2006, με πολύ αέρα μπαίνει το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και το ρυμουλκό σε επιφυλακή (δεν το χρειάστηκε)

img192.jpg 4 ώρες αγότερα καταπλέει το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ, ο αέρας χαλάει τη μανούβρα.



img193.jpg Κυττάξτε πόσο το ξέπεσε, κάπου 90 μοίρες πλάγια αριστερά από τη θέση πρόσδεσης.
img194.jpg Βγήκε, μπήκε ξανά πιό αργά και έδεσε.

----------


## renetoes

Μια φωτογραφία στην οποία φαίνονται τα 2 αδελφά πλοία.




img206.jpg

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Μιά σπάνια φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου.
  Ξημερώματα της 9ης Ιουλίου του 1956 και ο μεγάλος σεισμός (7,5 ρίχτερ, 53 νεκροί) ανάμεσα στη Σαντορίνη και την Αμοργό γίνεται αισθητός σε ολόκληρη τη νότια νησιωτική Ελλάδα.
  Αμέσως μετά τον σεισμό εκδηλώθηκε τσουνάμι που το ύψος του ξεπέρασε τα 20 μέτρα στη νοτιοανατολική Αμοργό, ενώ εξασθενημένο έφτασε σε πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας, μέχρι και το Ναύπλιο.
  Το παλοιριακό κύμα ταξίδεψε και μέχρι τις ακτές της βόρειας Κρήτης προκαλώντας μικρής έκτασης ζημιές σε παράκτιες περιοχές και στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.
  Η φώτο (απο τις λιγοστές που τραβήχτηκαν κατα την εκδήλωση του φαινομένου) είναι απο τη φάση της άμπωτης, στη νότια πλευρά του Ενετικού λιμανιού, οπου τα νερά έχουν τραβηχτεί και το λιμάνι έχει κυριολεκτικά αδειάσει, με τις βάρκες να επικάθονται στο βυθό.
  Η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη απο γνωστό φωτογράφο του Ηρακλείου και έφτασε στα χέρια μου μέσω συγγενών.
 Υπάρχει άλλη μία φώτο, απο τη φάση της παλοίριας με το ύψος του νερού να φτάνει στο δρόμο, (σύμφωνα με περιγραφές) που ελπίζω σύντομα να αποκτήσω.


Λιμάνι 1956.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ηράκλειο 1979 με ένα μότορσιπ σε πρώτο πλάνο αλλά τον Ωκεανό της Ηπειρωτικής να κερδίζει τα βλέματα. Στην πλώρη του το CITY OF MYKONOS και πίσω ξεχωρίζω το φουγάρο του πορτογαλέζικου FUNCHAL που δεν ήξερα οτι είχε κάνει κρουαζιέρες και στα μέρη μας.

Greece 1979 Outtakes Vuescan 0007-X3.jpg
(c) K.Helbing

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε το σινιάλο της πορτουγέζικης CPTM,μας ήταν τακτικός επιοκέπτης από παλιά.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου κατά την περίοδο της κατοχής. 
Στην πρώτη διακρίνεται το γερμανικό φορτηγό NORBURG  και δίπλα του (στο τετράγωνο) το φουγάρο του βυθισμένου ιταλικού ναυαγοσωστικoύ HERCULES. Πίσω τους ξεχωρίζει το επίσης ιταλικό ναυαγοσωστικό CYCLOPS.
hercules - norburg - cyclops.jpg

Στη δεύτερη βλέπουμε το ναυάγιο του HERCULES και στο βάθος δυο γερμανικά μεταγωγικά.
hercules wreck - sinfra at heraklion.jpg

Η επίθεση στο NORBURG  έγινε στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 1941 από το βρετανικό υποβρύχιο TORBAY και  επλήγη με αποτέλεσμα να ημιβυθιστεί δίπλα στον κυμματοθραύστη. Για την ανέλκυση τού κατέπλευσε στο  Ηράκλειο το ναυαγοσωστικό ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ. Στις 24 Νοεμβρίου 1941 το υποβρύχιο TRIUMPH πραγματοποίησε μια τορπιλική επίθεση στο  Ηράκλειο βυθίζοντας το  HERCULES καθώς και το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ αλλά χωρίς να πλήξει ξανά  το NORBURG. Το φορτηγό πλοίο ανελκύστηκε και μεταφέρθηκε για επισκευές στην Τεργέστη, αλλά τελικά δεν στάθηκε δυνατόν να επισκευαστεί. Το δε ναυάγιο του HERCULES βρέθηκε μεταπολεμικά στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου και διαλύθηκε. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1910 στην Αγγλία ως BRITANNY και εκτελούσε πλόες στη Μάγχη. Έτσι το βλέπουμε εδώ:
LSWR_Brittany-01.jpg

Το 1933 μετονομάστηκε σε ALDERSHOT και το 1936 αγοράστηκε από την ιταλική εταιρία ναυαγιαιρεσιών Tripcovich οπότε μετατράπηκε στο ναυαγοσωστικό HERCULES. Περισσότερα για το πλοίο υπάρχουν και _εδώ_. Παρακάτω ένα εξαιρετικό σκίτσο του σκάφους από τον ιστορικό ιταλό καλλιτέχνη και καραβολάτρη Aldo Cherini:
hercules 1911 salvetaggio.jpg

Τη βύθιση του NORBURG είχε διεκδικήσει και το ελληνικό υποβρύχιο ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ, όταν στις 10 Νοεμβρίου 1941 εξαπέλυσε δυο τορπίλες εναντίων εχθρικού πλοίου 3.000 τόνων πλησίον της Σούδας και εκτιμήθηκε οτι το σκάφος που βυθίστηκε ήταν το NORBURG. Βέβαια αυτό δεν ήταν σωστό μιας και το γερμανικό σκάφος παρέμενε τότε μισοβυθισμένο στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Ellinis

Στις δυο επόμενες φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου φαίνονται δυο ναυάγια που δεν κατονομάζονται. Σύμφωνα με την λεζάντα της πρώτης φωτογραφίας η λήψη της έγινε το Μάιο του 1941. Η δεύτερη πρέπει να είναι αργότερα καθώς βλέπουμε ότι το πρωραίο ιστίο του εσωτερικού ναυαγίου έχει πέσει ή αφαιρεθεί.
Heraklion wrecks - GEORGOS et 1.JPGHeraklion wrecks 2 IRINI VERNICOS - GEORGOS et 1.jpg

Οι φωτογραφίες στάθηκαν αφορμή για μελέτη που κατέληξε στην ταυτοποίηση του εσωτερικού ναυαγίου και η οποία δημοσιεύτηκε *εδώ*. Όπως λοιπόν προέκυψε, το ναυάγιο είναι το ατμόπλοιο ΓΕΩΡΓΟΣ, το πρώην βρετανικό RAVONIA που βλέπουμε παρακάτω σε μια προσάραξη του. 
Ravonia.jpg
_Royal Greenwich Museum__

_Μένει τώρα να αποκαλυφθεί και η ταυτότητα του ναυαγίου στα δεξιά. Από τα ατμόπλοια που γνωρίζουμε οτι βυθίστηκαν στο Ηράκλειο μέχρι την κατάληψη τους από τους Γερμανούς κανένα δεν ταιριάζει μαζί του. Θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα πλοίο που βύθισαν οι Σύμμαχοι μετά το Μάιο του 1941... Και ένα σχέδιο με βάση τα στοιχεία βλέπουμε από τα δυο ναυάγια:
h2w.jpg

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου από το 1966 που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
Τραβηγμένες πάνω από το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ.
Στην πρώτη φαίνεται στο αριστερό μέρος της φωτογραφίας το μικρό φορτηγό ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ και στο δεξιό μέρος ένα μικρό φορτηγό το οποίο σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι ονομάζεται ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ... (και κάποιο γράμμα). Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ?
iraklion 66.jpgiraklion.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου από το 1966 που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
> Τραβηγμένες πάνω από το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ.
> Στην πρώτη φαίνεται στο αριστερό μέρος της φωτογραφίας το μικρό φορτηγό ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ και στο δεξιό μέρος ένα μικρό φορτηγό το οποίο σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι ονομάζεται ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ... (και κάποιο γράμμα). Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ?
> iraklion 66.jpgiraklion.jpg


Κ φυσικά το STELLA MARIS II στη 1η.

----------

